# Leicester campione d'Inghilterra 2015/2016. E' ufficiale!



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Ora è ufficiale e matematico. Grazie al pareggio per 2-2 tra Chelsea e Tottenham, il Leicester di Claudio Ranieri ha scritto la storia. 

Il Leicester è campione d'Inghilterra 2015/2016. Considerato il campionato e la concorrenza, è una delle più grandi imprese della storia del calcio e dello sport in generale.

Per il Leicester è il primo titolo inglese. Ed anche per Claudio Ranieri è il primo successo importante della carriera.

Unico lato negativo, se così si può definire: il Leicester ha vinto il titolo davanti alla tv. Per l'importanza dell'evento, sarebbe stato più giusto un trionfo in campo.


Complimenti al Leicester!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2016)

UNA FAVOLA. Scusate il maiuscolo, queste sono le cose che fanno amare questo sport. Complimenti a tutti, leggendari Ranieri e i suoi.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Che spettacolo. Sono strafelice per Ranieri, quando perse lo scudetto nel 2010 ci rimasi malissimo e da allora l'ho preso a cuore. Grande Claudio, te la meriti tutta!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2016)

Impresa incredibile, complimenti Foxes! 
Sono contento anche per Ranieri!


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

La più grande impresa della storia del calcio. Sono orgoglioso di aver assistito ad un miracolo di chi ne parleranno ancora tra 60 anni minimo. Felicissimo per Ranieri che riscatta alla grande una carriera da eterno perdente.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Ranieri in carriera ha collezionato fallimenti, beffe ed esoneri.

Questo ripaga tutto con gli interessi

Complimenti a lui!


----------



## medjai (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma che grande Leicester !! Che bello è il calcio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2016)

Che "brutto" però vincere così... Onestamente a me mette un po' di tristezza, sarebbe stata una gioia unica festeggiare questa vittoria sul campo di gioco.
Dovevano farle giocare in contemporanea, avrebbe avuto tutt'altro sapore la vittoria così...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Leicester ha vinto matematicamente il campionato prima del Bayern Monaco


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Una roba davvero pazzesca. Superiore alla vittoria del Verona, considerati campionato e concorrenza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2016)

Il più grande miracolo sportivo di tutti i tempi,con buona probabilità.
Come già detto,un "peccato" non vincerlo in campo,ma penso che si accontenteranno


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2016)

un'impresa pazzesca. 

contenta soprattutto per Ranieri, in un ambiente pieno di primedonne e pompati, un vero signore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2016)

E andiamooooooo

Contentissimo per ranieri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2016)

E' vecchio, ma l'ho visto solo ora


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma io guardo i nomi del Leicester e mi chiedo come cavolo ci sono riusciti..


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2016)

Contentissimo per Ranieri. Campionato pazzesco, se lo meritano tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Maggio 2016)

Una storia che ti fa riconciliare col calcio. Una vera favola moderna. Complimenti a Ranieri.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

bellissimo meraviglioso fantastico....Ranieri nella leggenda....contentissimo per lui...sempre trattato come un perdente nato...ora entra nella storia di questo sport...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

FORZA LEICESTER!!!!!!!!!
Sono al settimo cielo.
Bellissimo.


----------



## Nicco (2 Maggio 2016)

Giù il cappello per questa squadra ed il suo allenatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2016)

Una impresa che resterà scolpita negli annali e che dimostra come niente è possibile a prescindere per nessuno.

_Homo faber fortunae suae_


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifosi del Leicester ignoranti che gridano un italiano maccheronico: "Ciempioni" &#55357;&#56834;
CHE GODURIA!!


----------



## Aragorn (2 Maggio 2016)

Definirlo miracolo sportivo è poco, Ranieri e il suo Leicester sono Leggenda

PS Felice che sia stato il suo Chelsea a regalargli questa gioia


----------



## Sir Pilade (2 Maggio 2016)

Chapeau. Solo complimenti! Foxes never quit!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> FORZA LEICESTER!!!!!!!!!
> Sono al settimo cielo.
> Bellissimo.



.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

tra 30 anni se ne parlerà ancora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Da notare che in questo modo il Leicester finirà in prima fascia di Champions League  E intanto Splendidi va ad incassare 600 bombe


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Se non gli fanno una statua appena fuori dallo stadio è gravissimo, ha vinto la Premiere con il Leicester.. boh.
E' un miracolo sportivo, probabilmente irraggiungibile per chissà quanti decenni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

erano tutti a casa di Vardy...fantasticiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2016)

Prossimo anno voglio vedere Leicester Juventus in champion


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Prossimo anno voglio vedere Leicester Juventus in champion



Impossibile.. Il Leicester prima fascia 

Forse agli ottavi


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Contentissimo per loro, quest'impresa resterà scolpita nella storia del calcio


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Impossibile.. Il Leicester prima fascia
> 
> Forse agli ottavi



perché prima fascia?
Non conta il ranking?


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Maggio 2016)

Una bella favola, grazie Leicester


----------



## medjai (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché prima fascia?
> Non conta il ranking?



Quest'anno i campioni di ogni campionato vanno al primo gruppo, non so come si dice in italiano.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Quest'anno i campioni di ogni campionato vanno al primo gruppo, non so come si dice in italiano.



Si dice prima fascia, questo volevi sapere?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché prima fascia?
> Non conta il ranking?


Te la sei persa? Hanno cambiato la regola già un anno fa; infatti già nella Champions di quest'anno si è attuata: in prima fascia vanno tutti i campioni nazionali dei primi sette campionati del Ranking Uefa, più il campione d'Europa, mentre il Ranking Uefa per i club vale a partire dalla seconda fascia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Maggio 2016)

Veramente incredibile... La più grande impresa calcistica di sempre... Una squadra di sconosciuti, molti scartati da altre squadre e che sono andati ad un punto dalla retrocessione lo scorso anno...

Hanno dimostrato che nel calcio il cuore talvolta può contare più dei nomi, degli sceicchi e dei petroldollari spesi a profusione...

Complimenti al Leicester, a tutti i suoi giocatori e, ovviamente, a Ranieri, fino a ieri conosciuto come un grande perdente ed oggi campione con la squadra più improbabile di sempre!

Chapeau!


----------



## Schism75 (2 Maggio 2016)

Questa é l'impresa della storia del Calcio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2016)

Peccato ci siano gli Europei, se no una speranza per il pallone d'oro a Mahrez ci sarebbe stata


----------



## Victorss (3 Maggio 2016)

Il calcio è qualcosa di straordinario. Grazie Leicester!!!


----------



## hiei87 (3 Maggio 2016)

La più grande impresa da quando seguo il calcio. Forse, a grandi livelli, la più grande di sempre.
Contentissimo per Ranieri.
Questa impresa mi ridà un po' di fiducia e affezione verso il calcio moderno, sempre più scontato e legato a fattori economici ed extra-campo...


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Peccato ci siano gli Europei, se no una speranza per il pallone d'oro a Mahrez ci sarebbe stata


Con Messi e Ronaldo ancora in giro è assolutamente impossibile, senza contare la stagione aliena di Suarez. Inoltre il fattore decisivo che più di tutti ha permesso questo miracolo è Claudio Ranieri, più che un singolo giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

Tutti tifosi del Leicester adesso eh, due stagioni fa manco sapevano che colore avesse la maglietta


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutti tifosi del Leicester adesso eh, due stagioni fa manco sapevano che colore avesse la maglietta



esatto, capisco essere contenti, ma tutti la a seguire come se fossero da sempre tifosi, ma dai, che bello salire sempre nel carro dei vincitori


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto, capisco essere contenti, ma tutti la a seguire come se fossero da sempre tifosi, ma dai, che bello salire sempre nel carro dei vincitori



Proprio non capisco chi si guardava il Leicester domenica, anche se fossimo stati sullo 0-10 col Frosinone.


Questa non vuol essere una critica al forum o a qualche utente eh, discorso generale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Proprio non capisco chi si guardava il Leicester domenica, anche se fossimo stati sullo 0-10 col Frosinone.
> 
> 
> Questa non vuol essere una critica al forum o a qualche utente eh, discorso generale.



nono infatti io non sto a parlare degli utenti del forum, parlo in generale anche di gente che conosco io, cioè li trovo ridicoli, io sono il primo ad essere contento che una squadretta come il leicester abbia vinto un campionato così prestigioso ma di qua a seguirmi le loro partite e a tifare come un matto anche per le sconfitte dei rivali ce ne passa


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nono infatti io non sto a parlare degli utenti del forum, parlo in generale anche di gente che conosco io, cioè li trovo ridicoli, io sono il primo ad essere contento che una squadretta come il leicester abbia vinto un campionato così prestigioso ma di qua a seguirmi le loro partite e a tifare come un matto anche per le sconfitte dei rivali ce ne passa



Questo fa capire la pochezza attuale della Serie A, un tempo non se lo sarebbe filato nessuno...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Maggio 2016)




----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Proprio non capisco chi si guardava il Leicester domenica, anche se fossimo stati sullo 0-10 col Frosinone.
> 
> 
> Questa non vuol essere una critica al forum o a qualche utente eh, discorso generale.


è peccato guardare un'impresa che racconterai ai tuoi nipoti?
non hai capito nulla: proprio perchè nessuno sapeva nemmeno il colore della maglietta che questa impresa è storica,


----------



## James Watson (3 Maggio 2016)

Son contento per Ranieri, un allenatore sicuramente sottovalutato!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è peccato guardare un'impresa che racconterai ai tuoi nipoti?
> non hai capito nulla: proprio perchè nessuno sapeva nemmeno il colore della maglietta che questa impresa è storica,



non era questo il senso del suo post, anche lui è contento che abbia vinto il leicester e che abbia fatta questa impresa storica, solo chr non si capisce ora perché si debba diventare tutti tifosi del leicester e tutti a seguire la loro squadra come le pecore solo perché stanno a vincere, troppo bello così, io sono felice che ci siano queste imprese ma onestamente non me ne frega nulla anche non avessero vinto pazienza


----------



## Serginho (3 Maggio 2016)

Sono contento per Ranieri, una brava persona presa in giro da anni e anni per colpa di sbruffoncelli da 4 soldi tipo Mourinho. Mourinho che ben inteso, col Leicester non vincerebbe manco alla playstation


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2016)

La più grande impresa di sempre in questo sport


----------



## Djici (3 Maggio 2016)

Grandissimi.

Spero solo che non fara pensare a Berlusconi che puo riuscire a fare la stessa cosa con il Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutti tifosi del Leicester adesso eh, due stagioni fa manco sapevano che colore avesse la maglietta



Ma quali tifosi...semplicemente si tratta di un'impresa fantastica ed è chiaro che tutti quelli super partes (ovvero tutti gli sportivi tranne i tifosi del Tottenham) si auguravano finisse così...non è il Leicester, è quello che rappresenta...è il solito biblico Davide contro Golia...non ci vuole n genio a capirlo eh, basta non voler essere cinici a tutti i costi..

PS: è come quando alle olimpiadi la gente improvvisamente segue il tiro con l'arco o il tiro al piattello solo perché magari ci si gica una medaglia...è il bello di essere "partecipi"


----------



## mistergao (3 Maggio 2016)

Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits, ovvero qualcosa come deformati, errori e disadattati, cantavano i Pulp venti e più anni fa e definizione migliore per Ranieri e la sua banda proprio non può esserci. Vardy, Drinkwater, Ulloa, Morgan e compagni proprio non hanno niente che possa portarli a vincere una Premier, neanche da riserve. Invece...
Invece l'impresa è servita, con tanto di anticipo sul calendario. Un'impresa eccezionale, arrivata nella maniera più incredibile, col rimontone del Chelsea sul Tottenham, sfigatissimo comprimario di quest'annata eccezionale.
E poi Ranieri: ciò che meritava da anni è arrivato tutto insieme, tutto adesso, tutto nel modo più folle possibile. Ma è giusto così, è un risarcimento dovuto, ad uno che è stato mandato via dalla Juve per Ferrara (!), ha perso un campionato anche perchè la Lazio ha giocato per perdere contro l'Inter (!!) ed è stato mandato via dall'Inter per Stramaccioni (!!!).
Complimenti, complimenti a tutti, se il calcio continua ad appassionare è anche grazie a storie come queste.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2016)

La più grande impresa della storia del calcio, paragonabile solo al Nottingham Forest di Clough

Sono contento per Ranieri


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La più grande impresa della storia del calcio, paragonabile solo al Nottingham Forest di Clough
> 
> Sono contento per Ranieri



Era anche un altro calcio però...secondo me l'impresa del Leicester è più simile alla vittoria dello scudetto da parte del Verona di Bagnoli


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Maggio 2016)

Che goduria! Contentissimo per Ranieri, uno dei pochi grandi uomini rimasti nel mondo del calcio, dotato di umiltà, eleganza, pacatezza e sensibilità: grande uomo! Te lo meriti


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2016)

Impresa pazzesca favorita dal fatto che il Leicester è stata la squadra che ci ha creduto dall'inizio alla fine mentre le big (che non sono state tali) hanno incredibilmente smesso di crederci molto presto. Onore e vivissimi complimenti a Ranieri anche se non mi è stato mai simpatico.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Maggio 2016)

E' da ieri sera che penso solo al Leista


----------



## Butcher (3 Maggio 2016)

Al Leicester dico solo grazie!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Mis-shapes, mistakes, misfits, ovvero qualcosa come deformati, errori e disadattati, cantavano i Pulp venti e più anni fa e definizione migliore per Ranieri e la sua banda proprio non può esserci. Vardy, Drinkwater, Ulloa, Morgan e compagni proprio non hanno niente che possa portarli a vincere una Premier, neanche da riserve. Invece...
> Invece l'impresa è servita, con tanto di anticipo sul calendario. Un'impresa eccezionale, arrivata nella maniera più incredibile, col rimontone del Chelsea sul Tottenham, sfigatissimo comprimario di quest'annata eccezionale.
> E poi Ranieri: ciò che meritava da anni è arrivato tutto insieme, tutto adesso, tutto nel modo più folle possibile. Ma è giusto così, è un risarcimento dovuto, ad uno che è stato mandato via dalla Juve per Ferrara (!), ha perso un campionato anche perchè la Lazio ha giocato per perdere contro l'Inter (!!) ed è stato mandato via dall'Inter per Stramaccioni (!!!).
> Complimenti, complimenti a tutti, se il calcio continua ad appassionare è anche grazie a storie come queste.



solo per aver citato i Pulp ti meriti un


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2016)

Dite che è reale sto commento?


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Maggio 2016)

Complimenti al Leicester, ma attenzione a parlare di miracolo, parlerei più di sorpresa! Miracolo per chi fattura oltre 100 mln l'anno mi pare esagerato!


----------



## .Nitro (3 Maggio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Complimenti al Leicester, ma attenzione a parlare di miracolo, parlerei più di sorpresa! Miracolo per chi fattura oltre 100 mln l'anno mi pare esagerato!



Ma dai,questi l'anno scorso si sono salvati per il rotto della cuffia. Quest'anno Ranieri ha firmato per l'obiettivo il 16 posto e non mi sembra che abbiamo fatto acquisti onerosi,i due protagonisti sono costati praticamente niente.
In Premieri hanno tutti fatturati molto più alti rispetto all'Italia,c'è da dire che hanno anche parecchi debiti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dite che è reale sto commento?


Impossibile dai. Fake.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Devono essere bravi a investire pesantemente con giocatori giovani e di prospettiva tenendo i pezzi pregiati ma avendo il coraggio di mandare via quelli più scarsi e diventare l'Atletico Madrid d'Oltremanica. L'anno prossimo devono cercare di arrivare almeno quarti, in modo da poter raggiungere ancora l'Europa che conta e creare veramente qualcosa.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Maggio 2016)

complimenti a Ranieri e alla squadra! un impresa! contento per loro! e adesso avanti con la champions!


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dite che è reale sto commento?



Siamo in Italia, è molto probabilmente stravero.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Io mi chiedo: in Italia avrebbero "permesso" al Sassuolo o all'Udinese di vincere lo scudetto?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo: in Italia avrebbero "permesso" al Sassuolo o all'Udinese di vincere lo scudetto?



li avrebbero azzoppate prima se solo avessero osato tentare di vincere...ma soprattutto in italia il ritornello sarebbe stato diverso, "che campionato mediocre quello italiano, vince persino l'udinese" ..invece un campionato come quello inglese dove lottano leicester e tottenham e dove il chelsea viaggia in medio bassa classifica viene considerato di grandissimo livello, per me il campionato migliore al mondo è quello spagnolo, quello inglese è forse il più spettacolare come livello di ritmo intensità ma non vedo grandissima qualità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> li avrebbero azzoppate prima se solo avessero osato tentare di vincere...ma soprattutto in italia il ritornello sarebbe stato diverso, "che campionato mediocre quello italiano, vince persino l'udinese" ..invece un campionato come quello inglese dove lottano leicester e tottenham e dove il chelsea viaggia in medio bassa classifica viene considerato di grandissimo livello, per me il campionato migliore al mondo è quello spagnolo, quello inglese è forse il più spettacolare come livello di ritmo intensità ma non vedo grandissima qualità


Vero, basta vedere cosa combinano le inglesi in europa. Concordo sul campionato spagnolo: hanno due superpotenze come Barcellona e Real Madrid; un gradino sotto l'Atletico che, comunque, si giocherebbe il titolo in qualsiasi altro campionato; infine tantissime ottime squadre come Atheltic Blbao, Siviglia, Villareal e, volendo, anche Valencia, eccezion fatta per quest'annata storta.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> li avrebbero azzoppate prima se solo avessero osato tentare di vincere...ma soprattutto in italia il ritornello sarebbe stato diverso, "che campionato mediocre quello italiano, vince persino l'udinese" ..invece un campionato come quello inglese dove lottano leicester e tottenham e dove il chelsea viaggia in medio bassa classifica viene considerato di grandissimo livello, per me il campionato migliore al mondo è quello spagnolo, quello inglese è forse il più spettacolare come livello di ritmo intensità ma non vedo grandissima qualità





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, basta vedere cosa combinano le inglesi in europa. Concordo sul campionato spagnolo: hanno due superpotenze come Barcellona e Real Madrid; un gradino sono l'Atletico che, comunque, si giocherebbe il titolo in qualsiasi altro campionato; infine tantissime ottime squadre come Atheltic Blbao, Siviglia, Villareal e, volendo, anche Valencia, eccezion fatta per quest'annata storta.



Anche io sono d'accordo, ma penso che chiunque sia un po' appassionato di calcio la pensi così eh. Basta vedere che dopo il boom verso il '07-'08 le squadre inglesi in champions non vanno mai molto avanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo: in Italia avrebbero "permesso" al Sassuolo o all'Udinese di vincere lo scudetto?



Bisognerebbe guardarsi bene l'annata miracolosa del chievo. Sembrava lanciatissimo per lo scudetto, poi calo e "solo" champion.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Maggio 2016)

Pazzesco. Ancora non ci credo ciò che è accaduto. Complimenti a Ranieri e alla sua squadra. Questo dimostra che nel calcio per vincere ci vuole sudore, impegno, umiltà e sacrificio; non i soldi.


----------



## Snake (16 Maggio 2016)

da vedere


----------

